
Faraway, so close: doing global iPhone dev from New Zealand - frossie
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/01/sell-in-america-live-in-new-zealand.ars/
======
brianwillis
As a developer in New Zealand, I've got to say this is absolutely true. You'd
think the distance wouldn't matter, but it really does.

History is full of times and places that were the source of massive cultural
and technological progress. The Renaissance in Italy, the Elizabethan Age in
Britain, and the tech boom in Silicon Valley. The internet goes some of the
way toward making those of us outside California feel like we're a part of the
game, but it's a poor substitute for actually being in amongst it.

~~~
jacques_chester
Yep. I sometimes wonder what my life would have been like if I'd been born in
California.

------
jacques_chester
Cabin fever is definitely the major downside of working from home. And it
comes up so suddenly. For 2 days you're fine and productive, loving the
relative quiet. Then suddenly it's 5 days in, you stink, are starving and
you're talking to yourself a lot.

